# Best staffpad solo viola to go with cinesamples Tina Guo cello?



## Thysmusic.com (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey guys, what's the best solo viola option in the staffpad store to go with cinesamples Tina Guo cello?


----------



## Erik (Oct 22, 2020)

Maybe Emotional Viola?


----------



## Thysmusic.com (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi, I don't think thats's in the staffpad store, forgot to include that it's for staffpad.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 22, 2020)

Berlin First Chair and Spitfire Solo Strings are the only 2 option for Viola


----------



## gfcgfc (Oct 22, 2020)

No Spitfire Solo Strings in Staffpad. The options are Berlin First Chair and Cinestrings solo


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 22, 2020)

My bad


----------

